# Suggest an anime?



## GundamXXX (Aug 17, 2010)

Hello people

Atm Im unemployed and Im bored out of my tits

I need good anime.

The big ones Ive watched

Gunda Wing
Gundam SEED
Gundam 00
DeathNote
Naruto
Bleach
Eden of the East
Black Lagoon
FMP
FMA
Ghost in the Shell
Elfen Lied
Soul Eater
and loads more but I cant think of anything

But please coem with suggestions ... preferably series cuz they keep me entertained for longer :x


----------



## hullo8d (Aug 17, 2010)

Welcome to the NHK 
Kara no Kyokai
Monster
Ergo Proxy
Magical Shopping Arcade


----------



## Raika (Aug 17, 2010)

Great Teacher Onizuka
Highschool Of The Dead
Katekyo Hitman Reborn


----------



## tolana (Aug 17, 2010)

One Peice. (Its very long, and i've only seen like 60 epiode) but its rly good imo.


----------



## papyrus (Aug 17, 2010)

try one piece now total episodes of 462. that will certainly entertain you for long. And try High school of the dead for some zombie flick action.


----------



## pitman (Aug 18, 2010)

Legend of the Galactic Heroes 110 eps (Excellent Space Opera)
Ga-Rei Zero 12 eps (Girls kicking monsters ass)
Rainbow: Nisha Rokubou no Shichinin currently 20 eps (7 guys surviving prison)
Saikano 13 eps
Cowboy Bebop 26 eps + movie
Great Teacher Onizuka 43 eps
Noein 26 eps (great sci-fi)
Tengen Toppa Gurren Laggan 27 eps and/or 2 movies (which are a recap with the the second being more awesome)
Trigun 26 eps
Infinite Ryvius 26 eps (Lord of the Flies IN SPACE)
Scrapped Princess 24 eps
Baccano! 13 eps
Detroit Metal City 12 eps (after watching this you will want to [censored] the nearest tower)
Eureka Seven 50 eps
Bakemonogatari 15 eps

That should keep you busy.


----------



## ChaosBoi (Aug 18, 2010)

Everyone pretty much recommended what I've already watched (I'm pretty new to anime myself), so I'll say what hasn't been mentioned yet.

Higurashi no Naku Koro Ni - There are 2 seasons, both have around 24 eps each (Second season is called Kai). There's also an OVA series called Rei with 5 episodes. A must watch!

Giant Killing - About 20 episodes so far, since it's an ongoing series. I don't hear a lot of talk about this anime, but I think it's pretty good for a sports anime.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 18, 2010)

Hell Girl (78 episodes, and my favorite, if you like Death Note, you are sure to like this)
Pokemon (655 episodes, this is probably if your'e really bored, this will keep you busy for a long time)
Yu-Gi-Oh: Duel Monsters (224 episodes)
Yu-Gi-Oh: GX (180 episodes)
Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's (122 episodes, best Yu-Gi-Oh series so far and most mature of them)
Detective Conan (500+ episodes, very good and long, like CIS but it's anime and a lot better)
Cardcaptor Sakura (70 episodes, not sure you'll like it though)
Tsubasa Chronicle (52 episodes, decent fantasy anime)
Mirmo De Pon! (172 episodes, I like it, it's really cute)
Powepuff Girls Z (don't laugh, it's a decent anime but you won't watch it I'm sure, 52 episodes)
Shaman King (64 episodes)


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Aug 18, 2010)

Gundam 0079. 'Nuff said.


----------



## mameks (Aug 18, 2010)

Everything that's been said, and anything with Gundam in. 
Code Geass
Hellsing
Clannad
Lucky Star


----------



## prowler (Aug 18, 2010)

Fairy Tailuuu


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 18, 2010)

Asobi Ni Iku Yo
Shiki
Porco Rosso
Black★Rock Shooter 
Strike Witches I
Strike Witches II
Zaion
Zatchbell
Ragnarok "The Anime"
REC (Not suitable for young viewers)
Red Garden


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 18, 2010)

Nuraihyon no Mago

If only people bothered to read the manga before the anime :3


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 18, 2010)

i'm guessin that's Roland Deschain in your avatar (apparently before he loses some fingers)... wicked.
anyway, animes... these are the animes i watch here in the Philippines, where we are anime crazy, take your pick.

Hell Girl (just 2 seasons. it's a total mindfreak kind of anime, really cool if you like horror)
Hajime No Ippo (one of the best and longest-running sports-themed anime. don't get too caught up in their special moves, and it's actually a pretty accurate boxing anime)
Detective Conan (this one is long, it's dialogue-oriented, and absolutely a fun ride. if you like whodunits [esp trying to guess the killer before they figure it out], get it)
Yuu Yuu Hakusho (i think they translated the title to ghost fighter. sometimes it doesn't make sense, but you have guys who can shoot energy blasts out of their fingertips and summon dragons of pure dark energy. this one is kind of old skool, tough)
Hunter X Hunter (made by the same guy who made Yuu Yuu Hakusho, so it's also a superpower fight galore. kind of like Naruto in that they have different energy types, different attack methods, and there's a distinction between a hunter and a normal person etc)
Samurai X (kind of a testament to the japanese fascination to the katana and samurai legend. bout an ex-killer who has changed his ways. of course he is then hunted down by people who want to take a shot at the legend, and he fights with a reverse-edged sword.)


EDIT:
how can i forget this one
Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood (be sure to watch the one with the extra "brotherhood" in the title since it's better than the original rendition. about 2 brothers who try to get their dead mother back by [you guessed it] alchemy. younger brother loses his body and is forced to live as a huge [albeit empty] armor. older brother loses an arm and a leg. so older brother [with automated replacement for his lost limbs] joins the military in hopes of getting a way to get their bodies back, where they then get plunged into this sinister plot.)


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 18, 2010)

Sukisyo
Yes it is yaoi, but it's still a great anime if you take the time to watch all 13 episodes.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Aug 18, 2010)

Full Metal Panic My Score: 9/10           
Spice and wolf My Score: 8/10         
Hellsing ova (much better than the first anime) My Score: 10/10
5 Centimeters per Second My Score: 10/10
Vampire Knight My Score: 10/10
Love Hina My Score: 8/10
Neon Genesis Evangelion My Score: 9.9/10
Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children My Score: 9.8/10
Final Fantasy VII: Last Order My Score: 9.7/10
Trinity Blood My Score: 9/10
Shakugan no Shana My Score: 9.3/10
D.Gray-man My Score: 10/10
Durarara!! My Score: 10/10
Black Lagoon My Score: 8.9/10
Gantz My Score: 8/10
Chaos;Head 9/10

I could go on for a while but i'm way to lazy


----------



## Cermage (Aug 18, 2010)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> Full Metal Panic My Score: 9/10
> Spice and wolf My Score: 8/10
> Hellsing ova (much better than the first anime) My Score: 10/10
> 5 Centimeters per Second My Score: 10/10
> ...



jesus shit you're easy to please.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 18, 2010)

Tales of the Abyss (it's like 23 episodes)

It's subbed, or you could wait for the dub.
The voices in Japanese luckily aren't annoying as hell though, so subbed isn't really bad.

Also Halo Legends

Those are some good fucking shorts. I loved all of them.
The majority are really depressing though, lol.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Aug 18, 2010)

Cermage said:
			
		

> CrimzonEyed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea i have a tendency to always score things way too much, always have problem to decide how much to give a anime. if i give a anime a score 7 or less it feels like its a bad score :/
i rather do a "good" or "bad" scoring since i can never decide a decent score XD


----------

